# Free Plant Book



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Free download. I used "depositfiles."

_Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants_ by Peter Hiscock

http://www.ebook3000.com/animals/Encyclopedia-of-Aquarium-Plants_64779.html


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Working on downloading it- thanks for the info


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Free download. I used "depositfiles."
> 
> _Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants_ by Peter Hiscock
> 
> http://www.ebook3000.com/animals/Encyclopedia-of-Aquarium-Plants_64779.html


Thank you! Extremely helpful eBook indeed! :thankyou:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're welcome. I like it, too.


----------

